# Mistake in Knitting. How can I fix this please?



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

I just started the Brisbane Scarf. I have knitted 10 rows already and just noticed that I knitted where I should have purled in the last 2 stitches of either Row 4 or 5. Do I have to rip this out and start all over again from the beginning? If not, please could you show me how to fix this. When I have ripped out scarves that I've tried to knit before and tried to place the stitches back on the needle purlwise, I always lose a stitch and mess up.

This is the pattern if you need this to help me:
Row 1: K3, *P1, K3, repeat from * to end
Row 2: K1, *P1, K3, repeat from * to last 2 sts, then P1, K1
Repeat


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

Honestly I would just frog it and start over - it is pretty hard to switch but it is possible. start directly above those stitches and drop down to the error, use a crochet hook to pick up the stitches - you can see which way the stitches should go. It is NOT easy.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.

This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I heartily concur with this theory. ROFL


----------



## Clarebear (Apr 26, 2011)

I read somewhere about a woman who purposely made a mistake in every item she made. It was to show to the world that she wasn't perfect and it became her signature. The only person who will ever notice this is yourself.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


What fabulous advice and theory. I shall definitely use this test when I am agonising over a slight mistake. Thanks for this


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you Jessica-Jean for your advice. I am knitting this for a very special person in my life, and I just wanted it to be perfect. Thank you for helping me to put this into perspective.



Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

dhdehamer said:


> Honestly I would just frog it and start over - it is pretty hard to switch but it is possible. start directly above those stitches and drop down to the error, use a crochet hook to pick up the stitches - you can see which way the stitches should go. It is NOT easy.


It is a whole heck of a lot easier than frogging. Or leaving it, if it bugs you (it would me). It is *NOT HARD AT ALL* to do. In fact, once you get started, it's easy. :thumbup:


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

Please could you show me how to do this. Jessica-Jean helped me to try to put this into perspective, but I am so frustrated always having to rip out my work because of a mistake. I know it's silly of me to think this way, but I still would like to learn how to do this. Sometimes I won't be able to just leave a mistake when I get into more complicated patterns.



StitchDesigner said:


> dhdehamer said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I would just frog it and start over - it is pretty hard to switch but it is possible. start directly above those stitches and drop down to the error, use a crochet hook to pick up the stitches - you can see which way the stitches should go. It is NOT easy.
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Of course, in those videos - as well as in every knitting book I've ever come across yet, it is assumed the stitch needing fixing is in the middle of a field of stockinette. It isn't always. Still, the technique can be used to drop the stitch straight above the mistake and 'knit' it back up correctly. If you're dealing with a lot of stitches, it's worth the effort to avoid ripping them all out. If you only have a few stitches on the needles ... then it's up to you. You can always try fixing it, and rip it back if that fails.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you again, Jessica-Jean! I looked at these two videos and appreciate your help so much.



Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rQ1lm49I6Q&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

My MIL always told me the galloping horse theory when I discoverd a run in ny hose and wanted to change - but I was the galloping horse.... I'm all for fixing things, and it is easy, or at least doable, in most instances - but when it is the first or last stitch of the row - Rip it or let it go. Much too hard for *me* to do and I would not be happy with the results..... You could do the second stitch in to minimize the look if it bothers you a great deal.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

There are no knitting police here. No one is going to get out the magnifying glass and examine it. We knitters are our own worst critics. I saw a sign on the street one day that is so appropriate: It's done when you can leave it alone.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I would use the dropped stitch and crochet hook. But seeing as its a purl stitch, I think you would have to work from the wrong side. Try it and if it doesn't work you can always frog it. Someone on here said frogging makes you humble, and we can all use a little humbleness. Good luck.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I appreciate all of your advice and help. I hope that one day I will be able to help you too if I can ever get the hang of this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Agree with Dreamweaver- the end stitches are extremely difficult to do. If you have problems with picking up the stitches (and especially if there is a pattern it can be hard) an
lifeline could be useful. Search above as it has often been discussed, or goggle or ypu tube it. Maybe I should have taken my own advice as I have just frogged about 5 rows over 200 stitches, and proceeded to go wrong again on the second row so now tinking! However it is an easy stitch to pick up so a lifeline isn't needed.
Learn what way the stitches face when you do the k or p and then you can move the stitch so it faces the right way ( or even knit into the relevant part of the stitch if you have the confidence)


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Damaris said:


> I just started the Brisbane Scarf. I have knitted 10 rows already and just noticed that I knitted where I should have purled in the last 2 stitches of either Row 4 or 5. Do I have to rip this out and start all over again from the beginning? If not, please could you show me how to fix this. When I have ripped out scarves that I've tried to knit before and tried to place the stitches back on the needle purlwise, I always lose a stitch and mess up.
> 
> This is the pattern if you need this to help me:
> Row 1: K3, *P1, K3, repeat from * to end
> ...


How long did it take you to knit 10 rows? Possibly less time than you have spent worrying about it.
  Take a deep breath and pull it out. Unless you can fix it easily with the crochet hook. ♥


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a theory that, unless it makes the stitches unravel, there i no such thing as a mistake in knitting. There's just a variation in the pattern. I also believe that if you are consistent with your "mistake" it becomes a fashion statement. There's some religion in the Middle East, I think, that makes rugs and they purposely put a mistake in each one, because only Allah is perfect. 

Do you know how they say "olé" at Bull Fights? This started because Muslims lived in Spain and when they went to the fights, instead of saying rah rah, they said, "Allah!" The Spaniards heard it wrong and pronounced it "Olé," and there you are.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I also agree with Donna Rae, but it is you that has to be happy, so if you need to start again, do it.


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


Hahahaha,that cracked me up!!! Brilliant sound advice


----------



## druidsgirl (Sep 24, 2011)

If you choose to undo it back to the mistake use a much smaller needle to pick up the stitches and you are less likely to drop the stitches. Whether or not you undo it comes down to what standard you set for yourself. Can you let it go or will it permanently annoy you. Do what makes you happy.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Maggie-pie said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> ...


Ditto!!


----------



## kvick44 (Aug 29, 2011)

Damaris said:


> I just started the Brisbane Scarf. I have knitted 10 rows already and just noticed that I knitted where I should have purled in the last 2 stitches of either Row 4 or 5. Do I have to rip this out and start all over again from the beginning? If not, please could you show me how to fix this. When I have ripped out scarves that I've tried to knit before and tried to place the stitches back on the needle purlwise, I always lose a stitch and mess up.
> 
> This is the pattern if you need this to help me:
> Row 1: K3, *P1, K3, repeat from * to end
> ...


I would go back to the last row that is correct, take a darning needle and smooth scrap yarn or dental floss, and run a lifeline at that point. Then just rip back to the lifeline so you don't have to start completely over.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I usually make my mistakes on the easiest piecees of work. I'll be going along doing STst and look back and find a extra st, a missing sts or a dropped stitch. I learned here about life lines. I take a tapestry needle and dental floss and run it along the bottom of the needle with my work on it. Be careful not to miss a sts or split the yarn. Then I go on my merry way. If I make a mistake I can't live with, I take out needle and rip back. The dental floss will stop my work from unraveling beyond that row. The I insert needle into each st the floss is running through. I project saved. I put life lines in every 10 rows or so. Knitting is so relaxing, it puts me to sleep, but some how I keep on knitting. Just don't do it right while asleep.


----------



## lindakaren (Apr 22, 2011)

I like that galloping horse approach. But, if it bothers you, thread a needle with the yarn, bring the yarn up through the back, over the purl stitch and through the other side if the stitch. It will look like a purl, no ripping, partial peace of mind.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

You have been given great advice! However, if this little error bugs you.......and it seems that it does...... I have a suggestion.

Don't just rip it all out. At least TRY to fix it! You might can save the work you've done so far and if so you will have learned a new skill.

Put a pin or something in the stitch below the error to keep the "drop" from going further than you need. Drop the INSIDE stitch of the two to the pin, because having the outside stitches in place will make it easier. ( As Jessica Jean said, the videos always show that the error in in the middle of the work!) 

Try to fix the stitch with a crochet hook. Since not all the rows end with 2 purl stitches, you will need to turn your work from right side to wrong and back to front as required to keep the stitches correct as you work your way back up to the row on the needles.

If you can fix the one stitch, you may be able to "live" with the outside stitch being wrong. It won't show up as much.

Be aware that if you don't "fix" this correctly, you could make matters worse and have to pull it all out and start over. However, if starting over is what you have decided to do, drop the stitches and TRY to fix it first! You may save your work and you will have learned something that will be invaluable in future knitting!

The very best of luck to you!!
Virginia


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


When I taught sewing I used the same test. I heartily agree, don't look at it again and go on with your pattern and by the time you get done YOU will have a hard time finding it. If you frog it, at least I've found in my knitting, another irritating little boo-boo will show up usually nearer the end and trying to go back to that and fix it is almost immpossible to pick up stitches, get them on the needle in the right direction and not drop other stitches. I agree with Jessica-Jean, just forget it and go on. lynknits.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jessica Jean, thanks for the links. I've never seen it done that way. Think I'll make a swatch to pratice what was shown. That way when it happens, I won't freak out about it. Thanks again.


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> I read somewhere about a woman who purposely made a mistake in every item she made. It was to show to the world that she wasn't perfect and it became her signature. The only person who will ever notice this is yourself.


I've heard this, too; that you leave one mistake in every item you make so as not to challenge the perfection of God. For most of this, it is not likely anyway, lol.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Why not just rip it and reknit. You'll be happier because even if no one can tell the mistake you made, you will always know. If it's nagging you now, it will always nag you.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

gladyscat, my ex had an Old Order background and they do the same thing in their quilts. Only God is perfection, we are made in his image not identicle. I use spelling as my not being perfect! Actually I'm just a terrible speller.lynknits


----------



## margaret jackson (Sep 22, 2011)

Daisy,
As you've only just got going DONT just plod on as you will be looking at the error all the time and you'll be sorry you didn't do something about it sooner. Honest....I've been there.
Margaret from Manchester(England)


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

I also saw the post regarding a mistake being her signature but I like some others call these small imperfections an angels kiss. Some of my projects have so many kisses they should get a room!!


----------



## bobbterrell (Mar 20, 2011)

My advice is that if it bothers you that much, it's only 10 rows.... rip it and start over


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Damaris said:


> I just started the Brisbane Scarf. I have knitted 10 rows already and just noticed that I knitted where I should have purled in the last 2 stitches of either Row 4 or 5. Do I have to rip this out and start all over again from the beginning? If not, please could you show me how to fix this. When I have ripped out scarves that I've tried to knit before and tried to place the stitches back on the needle purlwise, I always lose a stitch and mess up.
> 
> This is the pattern if you need this to help me:
> Row 1: K3, *P1, K3, repeat from * to end
> ...


if it was in the middle would be a problem for me, too - but along the edge - NO ONE will ever notice - and it makes it unique! like your signature! when you're finished you may not even be able to find it!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Damaris said:


> I just started the Brisbane Scarf. I have knitted 10 rows already and just noticed that I knitted where I should have purled in the last 2 stitches of either Row 4 or 5. Do I have to rip this out and start all over again from the beginning? If not, please could you show me how to fix this. When I have ripped out scarves that I've tried to knit before and tried to place the stitches back on the needle purlwise, I always lose a stitch and mess up.
> 
> This is the pattern if you need this to help me:
> Row 1: K3, *P1, K3, repeat from * to end
> ...


if it was in the middle would be a problem for me, too - but along the edge - NO ONE will ever notice - and it makes it unique! like your signature! when you're finished you may not even be able to find it!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

helent said:


> Damaris said:
> 
> 
> > I just started the Brisbane Scarf. I have knitted 10 rows already and just noticed that I knitted where I should have purled in the last 2 stitches of either Row 4 or 5. Do I have to rip this out and start all over again from the beginning? If not, please could you show me how to fix this. When I have ripped out scarves that I've tried to knit before and tried to place the stitches back on the needle purlwise, I always lose a stitch and mess up.
> ...


but, being a Virgo I would have to rip it out! lol


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I love this theory!


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

When this happens to me, I resort to a crochet hook. I undo the stitch when I come to it, one or two or three or four rows and with the crochet hook work it up with the knit or purl that is needed. No harm done. Pattern restored.


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

WOW!! I been doing the galloping horse theory a lots and didn't even know it has a name. I usually know that I made a mistake when the end of the row doesn't match the direction. That when I take my left needle and transfer back all stitch from the right needle and start over. But, you have done ten rows, which I sometimes do in the past and find a mistake. Leave it alone, because I always said to myself. Edwin, you put your own signature to the pattern. I never tell him/her there is a mistake. All the time when I give something that I made. The person open the gift and wear it right away. That made me very happy. So finish it up and give the gift with PRIDE!!


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Edwin1959 said:


> WOW!! I been doing the galloping horse theory a lots and didn't even know it has a name. I usually know that I made a mistake when the end of the row doesn't match the direction. That when I take my left needle and transfer back all stitch from the right needle and start over. But, you have done ten rows, which I sometimes do in the past and find a mistake. Leave it alone, because I always said to myself. Edwin, you put your own signature to the pattern. I never tell him/her there is a mistake. All the time when I give something that I made. The person open the gift and wear it right away. That made me very happy. So finish it up and give the gift with PRIDE!!


I completely agree Edwin, in my sewing no one ever saw my imperfections and they haven't so far in my knitting. It helps they don't knit! lynknits


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I usually find a mistake somewhere when I've nearly completed an item, and unless it's EXTREMELY noticeable, I leave it and say that's my "signature." A long time ago, I knit a sleeveless, argyle vest for my husband. I was a good 20 rows past my mistake (on quite small needles) when I noticed that the argyle pattern, right down the middle of the front of the vest, was one stitch off. That one I had to correct.


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm with Jessica Jean., If it is not glaringly obvious, just keep on. If it is, then rip it out and do over. Good luck,.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm agreeing with all of you on not ripping. If it's a huge HOLE then I'd redo but not for a small mistake on the edge. lynknits


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope you do well on fixing your scarf. Personally, I can't seem to do it right. I love Jessica-Jean's idea, but I understand your feelings. Someone else said that minor mistakes were angel kisses, or personal signatures. I know a stitch can be dropped one row at a time with a crochet hook, then turned and pulled back up.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


Haha, love this. If I was on Face Book, I'd click the like button. I've knitted mistakes into some complex patterns and not wanted to bother fixing them, and truth to tell once I was done, even I didn't notice them. But if they were big and they bothered, I'd take them out.


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I've heard from many otheres here, that our mistakes will stick out like a sore thumb. usually only 99% of people will even know it's there. But alot of us are perfectonists. I YOU can live with it, so be it, Otherwise, like me, I should be a pro at fixing mistakes by now!It's however you think about it to determine what to do.


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

dhdehamer said:


> Honestly I would just frog it and start over - it is pretty hard to switch but it is possible. start directly above those stitches and drop down to the error, use a crochet hook to pick up the stitches - you can see which way the stitches should go. It is NOT easy.


I have done this too, for a couple of rows or a few stitches. It's not really hard, it's just time consuming. But you have to weigh whether it's more time consuming to rip out the work, or fix the stitches this way.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

On holiday I wanted knit a baby bonnet with a 7 row lace edge. For ten days I made a mistake and started over. I nearly drove myself mad as I always boast I can knit anything... I'm 76 years old and have been knitting since I was about 7. But perseverance paid off. Then my dearly beloved pointed out I was knitting a girly bonnet in blue. Duhhhh??


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Jessica Jean's videos should help. I'd use a crochet hook...but because that stitch alternates between knit and purl, you will have to the slide the crochet stitch holding the stitch back trhough the work, k1, slide that through,k1 slide it through etc. Just 10 rows should'nt be too bad. Of course that will leave the stitch on the first row wrong....one stitch on each side of a scarf definitely passes the man going by on the fast horse test. If this fails, frog 10 rows. Take 3 deep breaths and begin again. 
Think how the special person you are knitting it for will feel., since thts your sourse of inspiration for this project. Joan 8060


----------



## wtchgrl (Sep 19, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> I read somewhere about a woman who purposely made a mistake in every item she made. It was to show to the world that she wasn't perfect and it became her signature. The only person who will ever notice this is yourself.


My Grandma told me the Navajo deliberately made mistakes in their rugs to show their Gods that they were not so prideful as to be perfect. So, my parents have a little Navajo rug and as a kid I was always looking for the mistake, but never found it.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

I was just up until 3 a.m. trying to fix one funky stitch in a sweater I started. I did not want to frog it. It was a lace pattern and the hole in the pattern was too big, didn't look right, etc. 

So after screwing around with it I got it kind of looking right on the right side and decided to MOVE ON!! 

I won't even be able to find the mistake a couple rows out. I had a friend who knit and she always said it was bad luck not to have a mistake in a garment so I will adopt that theory! 

I did learn though after you rip out a row it is worth the time to look at your knitting from the wrong side -- I found a couple dropped stitches that were not showing on the front side (they happened when I ripped out the row to try to fix the other problem) and they were easily fixed from the back....


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Now how do you fix that one? HA-HA


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Just knit or purl to the st. you need to redo and unravel that on sgt. till you get it down to where you need be then use a crochet hook and put the stitches back how you need them. 
Remember the hook is used in the front for knit st. and in the back for purl.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Damaris said:


> I just started the Brisbane Scarf. I have knitted 10 rows already and just noticed that I knitted where I should have purled in the last 2 stitches of either Row 4 or 5. Do I have to rip this out and start all over again from the beginning? If not, please could you show me how to fix this. When I have ripped out scarves that I've tried to knit before and tried to place the stitches back on the needle purlwise, I always lose a stitch and mess up.
> 
> This is the pattern if you need this to help me:
> Row 1: K3, *P1, K3, repeat from * to end
> ...


Lesson learnt..yes to do it properly is always best to undo it and start again,then you know it is done properly..as much as you hate it..as my Mum used to tell me 'If it is worth doing it is worth doing properly'

I have made errors in something I am knitting and I try not to notice it,and people say, they can't even notice,the trouble is we notice,so in the end I unravel, a pain in the but,but better and then when you finish and it is all nice YOU will be very grateful, that edging makes it look nice and neat..good luck.


----------



## SuzieQ2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Unless you're entering the item in a fair to be judged, maybe that little mistake isn't so noticeable. I'm a beginning knitter and haven't yet needed to rip out more than 2 or 3 rows, but I do it one stitch at a time. My latest project was 148 stitches across, but I'm planning to enter it in the fair! One day I'll knit a practice piece and intentionally frog it!


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

By the time we have talked about it, you could have undone and restarted, no I always like to have my knitting finished nice, makes it all worth it in the end. 
Especially if it is a sweater or similar is nice to see the finished garment nicely finished


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


Jessica-Jean, you are a treasure! This is the first time I've heard this one, but it is already my favorite knitting tenet. Thank you!


----------



## Terri C (Sep 1, 2011)

I did a similar thing with the baby sweater I'm knitting. I forgot to do the band in garter stitch. I started to try to fix it and decided it would be faster and easier to just start over since I hadn't gotten that far and it would be faster and less tedious than trying to fix it. That's how I judge a mistake: am I so far into the knitting that if I started over I'd just put it aside and never finish it (in which case I look to see if anyone else would notice it - probably not!), or is it less frustrating and time consuming to simply start over.


----------



## Wincealot (Sep 2, 2011)

Love the Galloping Horse but what is Frogging other than closure issues?


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

SherryH said:


> Hope you do well on fixing your scarf. Personally, I can't seem to do it right. I love Jessica-Jean's idea, but I understand your feelings. Someone else said that minor mistakes were angel kisses, or personal signatures. I know a stitch can be dropped one row at a time with a crochet hook, then turned and pulled back up.


i always enjoyed it when i used the crochet hook to ladder down to the error, fix it and ladder back up to the needle - 
like a small miracle . . . . very satisfying!


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


Oh, do I ever agree with your solution. I am presently knitting the Loopy Cardie by Sirdar, and in doing the rows of the loops I misread the pattern and on row 1 I made a loop every stitch instead of every second stitch. I did not realize this mistake till I came to the right front of the sweater, the last piece of the pattern. Now I know why I felt I would run out of yarn, and I also decided to continue as it did not change the stitch count and it looked really good. It simply makes the sweater a bit thicker, therefore warmer. Kids patterns are so forgiving....


----------



## Debrajmc (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi!

I've dropped and made so many mistakes, I've gotten good at fixing.... 

Work on your row until you are above the stitch that needs to be fixed. Fix one column at a time. To avoid dropping any while trying to fix, i put point protectors on the needles. Also, make sure you know what all the stitches in that column should be. I write them down. 

I find it easiest to do this on a table using a crochet hook a size or two smaller than you would use to crochet. Drop the stitch and carefully undo it until you reach the mistake. 

To fix a purl stitch from the right side make sure the front of the stitch is flat with loop behind the row thread. Using the crochet hook, put it through the top of the loop, hook to the back and catch the row thread and gently pull it up through the loop. One stitch corrected. 

To fix a knit stitch, put the row thread behind the loop and grab the row thread hook facing front and pull it up through it up through the loop. 

Examine your work, if the stitches look slightly different, then adjust the direction or twist to your loops and redo. With point protectors on, you don't have to worry about others falling off. 

I never tell people what to do when it comes to knitting, ;-) there are so many accomplished knitters here, but hopes this helps you. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Damaris said:


> I just started the Brisbane Scarf. I have knitted 10 rows already and just noticed that I knitted where I should have purled in the last 2 stitches of either Row 4 or 5. Do I have to rip this out and start all over again from the beginning? If not, please could you show me how to fix this. When I have ripped out scarves that I've tried to knit before and tried to place the stitches back on the needle purlwise, I always lose a stitch and mess up.
> 
> This is the pattern if you need this to help me:
> Row 1: K3, *P1, K3, repeat from * to end
> ...


My Grandmother always said when she made a mistake in knitting or crocheting:
" On a dark night, with a fast horse , no one will ever know the difference".
I try to think of this when I make a mistake but if it bugs me too much and I know I will never be happy - I redo.
If you have only done a few rows just rip it out and restart.
Or, run a lifeline one row below the mistake and take it back to that point. It is easy to pick up the stitches from a lifeline.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

One piece of advice, Put a safety pin in the row and stitch below where you need to rip to. That way it will stop you from going to far. It would bother me to leave it this is how we gain our skills by fixing our mistakes.
It really is easy if you have a quiet well lit place to work by yourself. Secure your working needle so no stitches fall of while your fixing these two.
The suggestion about working from the wrong side is good that way you would be fixing a knitting stitch, which is the other side of purl. Much easier to see and do.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I left a mistake which ended up in an obvious place. I ended up felting it. Its a cute purse now. 
Will you leave the mistake or frog it? Here's how I decide; Is it very small unnoticable and hard even for you to find? Is it in an obvious place, broadcasting MISTAKE, twist me under, someone wants to admire mi^stake? If the first ans is Y and the second is no, then I'd leave it.
I like lifelines


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


I love that! I'll have to remember it when I make my next mistake. That shouldn't be too long.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


It's a great test. Quilters use it, too.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with "Stitch Designer". It would drive me nuts to just leave it. Once I see a mistake, I HAVE to fix it, & I don't care what I have to do to fix it! But taking those stitches that are wrong, & dropping them down to that point, & picking them back up with a crochet hook is really easy. Then you'll be happy with it & wonder why you were so worried! At least I think that is very easy. Sometimes if I'm in pattern & can't just fix it with a hook, I drop & pull out only the section that's messed up & then knit it back in. But leave a mistake that I'm aware of??!?!! I just can't do that! I guess I'm a bit ridiculous that way. When I think I can just let it go, I'll knit or crochet more & more rows, & end up still pulling it out, as it stays in my mind & eats at me. My husband will say,"Now that you've seen it, you may as well just rip it out. If you wait, you'll just have that much more of it to do over!" And he's right. I cannot let it go!


----------



## thatharrisgirl (Apr 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


I don't remember everything, BUT I will remember The Galloping Horse test. Thanks you Jessica Jean. ROTFL!!


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I follow the galloping horse theory of knitting....big holes long patches of wrong knitted stitches, I might frog...but smaller misplaced stitches, it's not worth crying over and getting all serious about. Hold it up for someone who doesn't know that the stitches are different, tell them to stand 3 feet from you, "what does it look like to you" ask them....and if they don't say "OMG you've stitched that wrong backwards" don't worry about it. If people are closer than three feet they better be related to the person wearing the garment. Knit on.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

Sometimes we spend more time trying to fix a mistake, Mum always told me if I am knitting in the evening and I start making mistakes, put away until the next day after a good sleep,I do try to do that and then the next day it all works out..that is a good tip,sometimes we are not concentrating as we get tired


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


Oh Jessica-Jean I love your theory. I knit with the same theory but, now I know what to call it lol.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

The galloping horse theory was a favorite saying of my grandmother ( I am 65 so that goes back along time). This is the first tIme I ever heard anyone else use it, Jessica-Jean. Makes me nostalgic.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


I love that.... sometimes we all need to do the galloping horse test in other area's of our lives too....

On the other hand if your a perfectionist it might make you batty to keep the mistake there, and in that case you could try to fix it.. there are plenty of how to video's out there, and you will increase your skills by learning this. But keeping in mind that if your attempt to fix it and you make more of a mess, that you will have to start over... I bet you had a life line now....I always seem to think of lifelines after I need one...LOL
Best of luck with this.... personally I would leave it.. but its up to you..Ronie


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm making tights to go with a baby sweater and hat, booties. I had a mistake I tried to fix, went on a couple of rows and it was obvious on the wrong side, right side looked fine. I took it to LYS and had friend Kay look at it.
"That's wrong!" and before I could say a word she had whipped it off the needle and said "you wind, I'll rip." Rip-Zip, there went half a pair of tights, knit on very small needles and there you go, problem fixed! in Kay's eyes. My eyes said they are for a 6-12 month baby who will do you know what in them and probably not have any knees left when they are out grown and it didn't show on the right side. Live and learn- be careful who you ask for advice and how close are they to your knitting!!! lynknits


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry to say BUT you do have to RIP, as the pattern shifts, you will be happier if you do and have a nice piece when done.

Good luck


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Clarebear said:


> I read somewhere about a woman who purposely made a mistake in every item she made. It was to show to the world that she wasn't perfect and it became her signature. The only person who will ever notice this is yourself.


When I was quilting I read where the Qakers did quilts that way with one square off. They called it the "Humility Square". That would be my story and I'd be sticking to it!LOL :lol:


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

You're probably right, my daughter is a perfectionist so she would probably frog them and reknit them, for me knowing the messes that are going to occur in them and on them I'm a little more lenient. However if I had been making them for Amy and found a boo-boo I would have ripped. Difference between mom and grandmom? lynknits


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

kittyknit said:


> Clarebear said:
> 
> 
> > I read somewhere about a woman who purposely made a mistake in every item she made. It was to show to the world that she wasn't perfect and it became her signature. The only person who will ever notice this is yourself.
> ...


I LOVE that, lynknits


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Frogging is just another word for ripping out. (Rip-it! Rip-it!)


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

I love your thinking and I agree no one willl know but the knitter. Leave it and just do the same on the other side so it is balanced.


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Amen to this Lyn frogging is dissatisfying and a waste of time! It's better to learn from your mistakes and make them work for you!


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

In any event, you will know your k sts and p sts better than you ever thought you would! It all goes with the job of knitting and count it as an learning experience. I hope you chose to pick up the sts rather than frog it....

I am speaking as the voice of experience here... we need to learn something new every day, it keeps us young and I know for I am 79!

Keep knitting and loving it, otherwise give it up for something you do love to do, life is too short not to love what you are doing!

Virginia Chase, (I have been knitting for at least 65 of these 79 years!)


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

In any event, you will know your k sts and p sts better than you ever thought you would! It all goes with the job of knitting and count it as an learning experience. I hope you chose to pick up the sts rather than frog it....

I am speaking as the voice of experience here... we need to learn something new every day, it keeps us young and I know for I am 79!

Keep knitting and loving it, otherwise give it up for something you do love to do, life is too short not to love what you are doing!

Virginia Chase, (I have been knitting for at least 65 of these 79 years!)


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I'm a big believer is frog the whole think and start over. You haven't done that much and it is going to bug you every row. or you could do what I do I let it go for a while and then rip out the whole thing because it bothers me.


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

I taught myself to knit with a book in college(no computers then). Invested in good Bernat yarn, etc so I had to force myself to learn. Making mistakes is pasrt of learning--here is my philosophy. Rip it out and repair the mistake, you will twist stiches and pick them up incorrectly, but as you repair mistakes, your eye will train you to learn the correct appearance of the stitches.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


I agree, Jessica-Jean, only my mother called it the galloping goose test.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

:lol: This is too funny but I love it!!!


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

It would be worth it for you to try to learn how to fix stitches. 
Even if you cannot do it exactly the first time, you are gaining know-how and experience, and if you have to frog it back you can. But practice on it first for a little bit. 

You can knit a little swatch to practice on. 

Knit in stocking stitch and make some obvious mistakes and knit a few rows. Drop a single stitch in the center down a few rows. Work it back up with the crochet hook. You will learn quickly how to reset stitches. 

There are a few things I think new knitters shold be shown real early on. Fixing dropped or incorrect stitches, is one thing, and learning to 'read' your knitting is another, and how to count stitches in a pattern where there are yarn overs and decreases, is also important. More experienced knitters should happily show new knitters these things. It frees you up tremendously. It is not really hard when you do it a few times. 
BH


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


LOVE, just LOVE your sense of humor, Jessica, lol!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

jadancey said:


> I would use the dropped stitch and crochet hook. But seeing as its a purl stitch, I think you would have to work from the wrong side. Try it and if it doesn't work you can always frog it. Someone on here said frogging makes you humble, and we can all use a little humbleness. Good luck.


Ohhh boy, that means I should be very humble by now, LOL!!!!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

My mother used the opposite test. "If you were sitting on a trotting house would anyone notice it." But then you're from Canada, she was from Minnesota.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

When I make that kind of mistake, I take it out stitch by stitch. If not doing it stitch by stitch, I would lose a lot of stitches. Does it really make a big difference if you left the mistake there and continue on??


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


JessicaJean!!! I love your theory! I literally laughed out loud!!!!

Everybody.....Have a wonderful day!

MaryAnn


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

My dear Dad often said: "A blind man would be glad to see it". I am making a very involved cable sweater and I am very aware that I bent the cable the wrong way half way through the front. My Dad also said: ' It gives it character". I do not plan to go back and change it. The sweater will be so beautiful and it I believe the mistake kind of gives it a handmade touch.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Since you've only gone 10 rows, I say frog it if you want it perfect! You are just not that far along. ;-)


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Amen! I would not have returned to that LYS.

I think she showed incredible arrogance!

MaryAnn


----------



## Pat S. (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Damaris,

If that were me, I'd make the same mistake every 5 rows the rest of the way through and pretend that was the way the pattern was meant to be. No one would know except you and me and your scarf would be perfect!!!! Pat S.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Damaris, I understand how you feel. Regardless of whether you decide to fix your mistake or not, learning how to frog and tink with confidence is one of the best things you can learn in knitting! We all make mistakes. Some worse than others. Being able to fix mistakes and have your work not show that it was fixed is an invaluable skill and takes practice. No problem for me getting in the pratice time on that....I have had lots of practice fixing my mistakes...LOL!


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

mernie said:


> My dear Dad often said: "A blind man would be glad to see it". I am making a very involved cable sweater and I am very aware that I bent the cable the wrong way half way through the front. My Dad also said: ' It gives it character". I do not plan to go back and change it. The sweater will be so beautiful and it I believe the mistake kind of gives it a handmade touch.


you're right, Mernie - it's unique - unlike any other!


----------



## Ann in Minnesota (Aug 11, 2011)

My family has used the galloping horse test since I was a tot!
Per my mother: a man on a galloping horse won't notice it. One of her many quotes that I also said to my kids. And it has come in handy on so many occasions.


----------



## limeygirl (Jul 12, 2011)

just love your answer!!


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

KateWood said:


> I left a mistake which ended up in an obvious place. I ended up felting it. Its a cute purse now.
> Will you leave the mistake or frog it? Here's how I decide; Is it very small unnoticable and hard even for you to find? Is it in an obvious place, broadcasting MISTAKE, twist me under, someone wants to admire mi^stake? If the first ans is Y and the second is no, then I'd leave it.
> I like lifelines


Thank God for felting and lifelines!
:lol:


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Mistakes in project are considered to be signs of humility...needless to say, I am very humble!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rQ1lm49I6Q&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just watched those videos. They are great. I have always used a crochet hook to pick mine up. I always learn something from the people on KP. Thank you Jessica-Jean


----------



## pachoulie (Feb 17, 2011)

Damaris said:


> Thank you everyone! I appreciate all of your advice and help. I hope that one day I will be able to help you too if I can ever get the hang of this.


Go to a knitting shop,they love to fix mistakes


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


I definitely vote for this method in this case. Thank you for another reminder to a would-be perfectionist (me) :~D.


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I love your comments, Jessica! Have to remember the galloping horse test!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks for the great links Jessica Jean.. As long as it won't be seen I would just leave it.


----------



## KnockaghKrafter (Aug 11, 2011)

Just looked at the pattern. Lovely, cosy scarf. It's thick and quick and you havn't gone too far. Option 1 - start again. Option 2 - tink back and get some practice of correction mistakes. Option 3 - if it's not too noticable 'that a man on n a galloping horse wouldn't see it' just carry on. My mother used the expression and so do I, particularly when my girls get worked up about something silly. The expression seems to be world-wide.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Demaris, some of us are perfectionists, some of us are not. There are many more of us somewhere in between. I used to be a perfectionist like my mother. Then I remembered how miserable she made us feel by demanding that we follow her every whim, and realized as I got older that she wasn't always right. I decided to change my ways. You are the only one who can know how you feel and where you want to be on the continuum. Don't let us guilt you either way :~) Cheers, and good luck.

Sue


----------



## Orilliaknitter (Jun 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


I am going to remember this galloping horse test. I am smiling all over my face. Thanks so much for sharing this test. I love it.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Damaris said:


> I just started the Brisbane Scarf. I have knitted 10 rows already and just noticed that I knitted where I should have purled in the last 2 stitches of either Row 4 or 5. Do I have to rip this out and start all over again from the beginning? If not, please could you show me how to fix this. When I have ripped out scarves that I've tried to knit before and tried to place the stitches back on the needle purlwise, I always lose a stitch and mess up.
> 
> This is the pattern if you need this to help me:
> Row 1: K3, *P1, K3, repeat from * to end
> ...


Y'know, we knitters look at our projects differently than do the people to whom we gift them. Literally. We're physically very close to our knitting, and we see everything: unevennesses, errors, etc. But no one else is ever going to hold that object to his or her eyes as closely as we do. And he or she won't notice the error.

Take a look at your project from, say, across the room. Can you see the error then? If not, proceed with your knitting.

And I like the idea of deliberately putting a mistake in each piece of knitting to show that you're not perfect. I've heard of that before, for example in rug-weaving in Muslim countries. It shows that no one is perfect but god. A nice idea.

Anyway, whatever you decide to do, good luck! I'm sure your special person will love the gift!

Hazel


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> dhdehamer said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I would just frog it and start over - it is pretty hard to switch but it is possible. start directly above those stitches and drop down to the error, use a crochet hook to pick up the stitches - you can see which way the stitches should go. It is NOT easy.
> ...


Not that hard, I do it all the time. Easier if it is stockingette stitch, but have managed it on lace sometimes. Always keep a crochet hook handy.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

StitchDesigner It is a whole heck of a lot easier than frogging. Or leaving it said:


> NOT HARD AT ALL[/b] to do. In fact, once you get started, it's easy. :thumbup:


I agree with Stitch Designer.

I've done this when I caught a mistake like that. It's really the same idea as when you find a dropped stitch down in your work.

Just pull that/those stitches off the needle, slide both needles into the correct part of the work for more exposed ends of the needles, so correct stitches don't fall off your needles while you're working, then gently pull out each yarn layer individually, toward the purl side, down to the mistake, then using a crochet hook, same size as your knitting needles, either knit or purl, depending on what it should have been, each stitch individually to the top and put it back onto the left needle for correctly stitching the top (current) row's stitch.

If I'm putting in purl stitches, I do turn the work around and work from the knit side, creating the purl on the front (much easier).

Clear as mud?


----------



## joysjunk (Mar 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


love this test!!


----------



## caseymd (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree with this theory! My mother always said that you are allowed one mistake in something that you have made, so long as it doesn't glare-up at you. This shows that the item is "home made"! (This is my rule of thumb.) Or then perhaps, you don't want it to be "home made" - in which case, undo or start again - you've only done 10 rows!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

In most cases I can forget it. When it comes to edge stitches, fixing them without ripping back is extremely difficult! But - when the edge is smooth or ridged in a regular pattern, it bothers me! I usually put it down for awhile - a day or so - and then look at it from a distance. There is a complicated thought process involved after that: When I pick it back up, I take into consideration how far back the mistake is, how complicated the stitches are (if there is no lifeline) and what the item is. A big loose scarf - no ripping, probably. A delicate lace wrap with a smooth edge, except for the mistake - I've been known to rip out a half-done project! Who I am making it for is an issue as well. Not so much whether I care a lot for them, but whether they are knitters or perfectionists.  If I am making a scarf for my grandchildren, that would probably be lost fairly soon... leave it alone!
Also, the galloping horse theory works pretty well, depending on whether you are obsessive/compulsive or not.


----------



## justsewinc (Feb 19, 2011)

This has nothing to do with how to fix this mistake because I think it has been adequately covered. I do, however, have to comment on Gladyscat's cat. I just love the look of scorn on its face. So typical cat...Made me laugh out loud...


----------



## Lynnpick56 (Jul 24, 2011)

Only God is perfect. So do not worry about a couple of wrong stitches.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

I've heard the theory of purposely making a mistake to prove you're not perfect, but this is an inaccurate theory.

If you have to Purposely make a mistake, then the work's not perfect, but this is not an accident, and proves you DO think you're perfect, if you had to force yourself to do a stitch inaccurately, but you're trying to look like you don't think you are. 

I read that the women in some eastern country do this routinely for that purpose, on Persian rugs, I think it was, and I've wondered if they think God doesn't know what they're really thinking. 

I've also wondered how many people actually hear this phrase and never question the validity of it. Just like when we say: "I could care less" meaning we couldn't, but that's not what we are saying. Or the way many people in the U.S. interpret the Bill of Rights, specifically item #1.

As Andy Rooney would say: "have you ever wondered...."


----------



## lcullers (Sep 25, 2011)

I think the whole thing comes down to whether or not it will bother you that it is there. Most of the time I will rip down to that stitch and fix it with the crochet hook, but if it's in a place where it's not visible or too obvious I'd let it go. I have to fix every once in awhile and I think it's even kind of fun now! Just another part of knitting!


----------



## Davidann (Jun 15, 2011)

Good comments and where you may not want to take the whole thing out try fixing sts on a swatch is less inhibating!


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

No need to frog it. Just use a trusty crochet hook, Knit to each incorrect st., drop that st.off left needle, , one at time, down to and including incorrect st. Turn the st. to correct knit or purl st.,
and use the hook to ladder the corrected st. up to the left-hand needle, purling or knitting each bar or ladder according to pattern directions.

The ladder is the bar yarn between sts.

Have done this many times.
The ladder is the bar between sts.

LLK in PC, FL Karen McNaught


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

This an easy fix. Have no trouble doing it. But the, I'vehad a fair amount in doing it.

Karen McNaught, PC, FL


----------



## kmcnaught (Sep 13, 2011)

I look at it as my signature mistake. I can always see it and know I made.

Karen McNaught.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

I've used the Crochet hook to loop up a mistake or dropped stitch, sometimes though if you doing a pattern and is a fair way down, sometimes it is easier to undo down to the error. I have had a gap of knitting for about 6years, and the last year have been getting into it again,and I have never known me to make so many stupid mistakes, when you start up again after a break one has to more or less syke yourself up again.
Also I think if your heart isn't into what your knitting, I will make mistakes..grrrr I hate doing plain knitting,got to have a good pattern<3


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


This is such a great idea. We are our own worse critics.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, hadn't seen these 2 videos before. I especially liked how she explained picking up a dripped purl stitch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

seafox said:


> It would be worth it for you to try to learn how to fix stitches.
> Even if you cannot do it exactly the first time, you are gaining know-how and experience, and if you have to frog it back you can. But practice on it first for a little bit.
> 
> You can knit a little swatch to practice on.
> ...


I have knit for 40 years and I still don't know how to pick up stitches! You are so right, fixing mistakes should be one of the first thing you learn so as you progress you can fix problems. I just end up with a hole further down. I think when I go in for my next 'lesson' (it's more like therapy, hardly any questions, everyone has knit, and come to class for years)I'm going to learn how to do that. lynknits


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Ilearned to crochet and have not started knitting again until recently. Me personally, I am afraid I would have to frog it as this is what must be done in crochet and I find that I am not happy until I fix a mistake. I just take a deep breath and pull. I always have done this and find that I am much happier with the end results.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


Jessica Jean, I have never heard it called that, but it makes fabulous sense.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

dhdehamer said:


> Honestly I would just frog it and start over - it is pretty hard to switch but it is possible. start directly above those stitches and drop down to the error, use a crochet hook to pick up the stitches - you can see which way the stitches should go. It is NOT easy.


I think it depends on how much practice you have had at it! 

i have reversed stitches many times, and once you get the hang of whether the bar needs to be in front or back of the loop to make the knit or purl...you have learned something about how your stitches are formed. When I made things on DPNs I would frequently lose stitches at the ends of the needles.

I would tell anyone who asked that it depends which way you are more comfortable; Tinking or laddering and fixing with a hook. No need to rip out a lot of good work just to fix a few stitches that have gone wrong.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I have no idea how to drop a first stitch back to an error and pick it back up again. Any other stitch I just drop it and work it back up with a crochet hook.

Hmmm, maybe that first stitch isn't all that noticeable, especially if it's to be hidden in a seam.


----------



## Donalda (Aug 31, 2011)

As do I! Does it matter how fast the horse gallops?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

if its only 1 mistake i wouldnt worry aiways remember a blind person would be glad to see it


----------



## greeneyes (Apr 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I love your term of the galloping horse knitting,going to remember that one.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Judy M said:


> I have no idea how to drop a first stitch back to an error and pick it back up again. Any other stitch I just drop it and work it back up with a crochet hook.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe that first stitch isn't all that noticeable, especially if it's to be hidden in a seam.


Pretty much the same way. A person has to be a bit more careful to keep each row separated as you take them out and knit them back in correctly. I suppose a person could use markers that open and close or small stitch holders.


----------



## QOly85 (Oct 1, 2011)

I usually rip one row past the error and then pick up the stitches. I always seem to put them back on backwards but you can usually tell if it is backwards and I reverse it and then knit or purl it.


----------



## QOly85 (Oct 1, 2011)

I want to try this pattern , do yu know the multiple? 4+3?


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

You must trust the crochet hook and it will do it for you: you drop the stitch and the crochet hook will recover it with your help from right hand. Try it.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


I think I'm gonna like your galloping horse test!
Johnna


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

without having read all the comments, I would agree with the first reply....when it involves the end stitch it is impossible to correct, however, when it is past the first stitch, it is possible to "run" one stitch at a time then with a crochet hook bring it back up in a knit or purl whichever it should be. But a bad beginning is not good--ripit!


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

My mother knew someone who always put an error in her knitting. 

This is from the Chinese. Life isn't perfect and therefore neither is the knitting. If someone finds it, they find it.

Someone else mentioned this one as well.

I also knit someplace that I should have purled. I frogged it back and knit it back up again. The pattern was 26 rows and it was a pattern and a half back with cables. That's how I knew I was an advanced knitter. Before that I wouldn't have considered doing this and I didn't consider myself an advanced knitter.

Shari


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

salevy said:


> My mother knew someone who always put an error in her knitting.
> 
> This is from the Chinese. Life isn't perfect and therefore neither is the knitting. If someone finds it, they find it.
> 
> ...


That is something to think about, hard! kudos to you! lynknits


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

"galloping horse" well it's all in how you look at it. texting while driving through a red light is that easily forgiven also? Knitting is a craft and crafts should be done skillfully with the very best of your abilities. You can always go out and buy a scarf for a fraction of the cost of the yarn, but something that you personally have created is an accomplishment to be proud of. Of you aren't up to doing your best, don't knit.

Here is a story about a so, so tailor. After saving his hard earned money a man went into a tailors shop to have a suit custom made. After sometime he went to pick up his suit. One leg was longer than the other the tailor said if you just hold it right here, it is perfect. Then he noticed that the collar was crooked, the tailor again just poo pooed his complaint and said if you just hold your neck and shoulder this way it will be perfect. And lastly he pointed out to the tailor that one sleeve was twisted, who responded that all he had to do is bend his elbow a little and hold it with his hand. While he wasn't very happy he did leave the shop. Two people saw him walking down the street and one said "oh that poor crippled man" and the other said "but did you notice his really nice suit". (as you may have guessed it is a very old story but one that applies to whether we limp through life or walk tall)

Sorry if this sounds boorish but that is how we build our skills and one day when you are as worn out as I feel you will know what I mean because I know I gave it my all and can do just about anything I put my mind to. Happy knitting.


----------



## helent (Feb 9, 2011)

Judy M said:


> I have no idea how to drop a first stitch back to an error and pick it back up again. Any other stitch I just drop it and work it back up with a crochet hook.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe that first stitch isn't all that noticeable, especially if it's to be hidden in a seam.


that's right, Judy - not noticeable at all!


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

actually it is not a theory but part of the Islamic/Muslim Qu'ran 
"... seem to agree that all humans are imperfect, that only God is perfect." fyi Persia is now Iran.

and maybe all religions....I know in India craftsmen, as in their brass objects, do actually make deliberate errors in patterns for this same reason. I guess you could look at it as an individual artistic touch making the item unique.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I bet you're like me, if I have madw a booboo and don't notice it till after the item is finished, if someone admires the item I always have to point out the mistake. Thank goodness it doesn't happen very often. Rujam


----------



## shlbycindy (Aug 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


I love this! I totally agree and I'm definitely going to use this on future projects that have small mistakes. Life is just too short and there are too many other things I want to knit or crochet.


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't know what to say. I am just amazed and astounded at all the wonderful help and advice I have received on this issue. I have only been knitting for about 1-1/2 months so I have a lot to learn. But all of you have been so helpful and kind. I can only wish that one day I will be able to help you too.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Knitting is so relaxing, it puts me to sleep, but some how I keep on knitting. Just don't do it right while asleep.[/quote]

That's a hoot! I enjoy knitting but for me it does come with a certain level of stress. Luckily, I respond well to it because I like a challenge. Fall asleep? Can't say that would be me, I can't even watch TV while I knit and I need the TV to fall asleep.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kiwi_knitter said:


> Sometimes we spend more time trying to fix a mistake, Mum always told me if I am knitting in the evening and I start making mistakes, put away until the next day after a good sleep,I do try to do that and then the next day it all works out..that is a good tip,sometimes we are not concentrating as we get tired


I find a mistake late at night is hard because I don't see as well at night! I don't understand it because I put a good light on, but evidently, knitting is an organic thing and meant for sunshine. Last night, at 3 AM, I was winding up a ball of yarn on my Royal winder and 7/8 of the way done, the ball popped right off the winder! I couldn't believe it and put it away until today and redid it, more slowly. Worked fine- now I need to cast on. So why am I here? You guys are too interesting!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> actually it is not a theory but part of the Islamic/Muslim Qu'ran
> "... seem to agree that all humans are imperfect, that only God is perfect." fyi Persia is now Iran.
> 
> and maybe all religions....I know in India craftsmen, as in their brass objects, do actually make deliberate errors in patterns for this same reason. I guess you could look at it as an individual artistic touch making the item unique.


I realize that Persia is now Iran, but I mentioned Persian rugs, because I first heard this idea concerning the construction of Persian rugs. I didn't figure that's the only country that makes that type of rug, their neighbors might also?, but maybe it is.

Nevertheless, I still see the flaw in the theory, whether it's Islamic, Buddhist, Christian, or anything else.

A theory is an idea that was given significant thought, and then expressed as a considered truth: whether scientific, mathematical, religious, philsophical, psychological, or whatever avenue of study a person is studying and/or teaching. That's why we refer to the study of religious theories as Theology, religious scholars are often called Theologians.

All that is beside the point. The question is: How can a person make a mistake to prove they're not perfect, if they did it on purpose? That's saying it's the only way you'd make a mistake, and that implies perfection. It would be more correct, and I would say about my own work, that I will always UNintentionally, sooner or later, make a mistake somewhere in my work so I don't need to worry about it being too perfect. It won't be, that's a given, because I am not perfect. That's the difference I'm talking about.

Maybe it doesn't matter, but it always bothers me to hear a theory repeated as a truth when it may or may not be anything of the kind, because people often believe what they hear or read without asking if it's true.

An individual artistic touch, I could agree with.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

So many intelligent opinions and so many people respectful of other opinions than their own! So nice! I can see where trying to be perfect in a craft is admirable and accepting ones imperfections is also admirable. My only thought is that God must like perfection because he made so many perfect things. Yet He is accepting of the human errors in the world otherwise he'd scrap the whole project and begin again

I read somewhere that if you take a yarn strand(a different color) and use a big sewing needle by going into the stitch holes of the row below the error row, you will not lose the stitches when you rip down to the mistake because they will be on the different color yarn strand. Then pick them off the different color yarn strand onto a double pointed needle and I choose to use a double pointed needle a size or so smaller for this part. Then I knit them onto the correct size needle removing the different color yarn strand. Is this a common way to frog? Perhaps it was already suggested.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with dreamweaver etal-- It's not that hard and you said it was 4 or 5 rows where mistake is. It's good practice and you'll be glad to know what to do if you need it again. Luck!!


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

rujam said:


> I bet you're like me, if I have madw a booboo and don't notice it till after the item is finished, if someone admires the item I always have to point out the mistake. Thank goodness it doesn't happen very often. Rujam


Oh, that's what I do! And I wish I wouldn't. I am trying to just say Thank You... But it's so hard to take a compliment when we know something isn't perfect! I try to ask myself if I would notice it if someone else had made it, and that helps sometimes.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

Love the galloping horse advice...life is too short (and getting shorter all the time at my age) to be upset and hassled over something that doesn't affect the wearability of the garment. It's good for your character to be able to live with a mistake or two from time to time.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm getting a small headache from all this thinking. I think knitting is like religion: you do what suits you. End of story. In my humble opinion, religion (or spirituality) should be process of searching out the meaning and the goals of one's life. If you choose an established religion, you can also choose adherence to only those beliefs and practices with which you agree. In knitting, also find your comfort level. No one should criticize another's knitting or spirituality.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


You always say the best things and give the best advice!! Thank you.

I'm having a problem, too. I am knitting a scarf, 8 row pattern and I got a lot done and noticed that there is a line of demarcation where the bottom 12 inches or so does not match the next 12 inches or so!!! :shock:

I'm thinking of making the other end of the scarf match that beginning if I can figure out what I did! Or, just use the galloping horse test. I don't think anybody will notice but I'll always see it.  I have too many things to make to take time to rip this out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lovinknittin I would try and see what you did wrong and repeat the error at the end (and maybe in the middle depending on how far you have got; or in blocks of each one) so it looks deliberate . But if you can't see what you did and are happy by all means use the galloping horse test.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean hit it on the head. I'm not a perfectionist for those of you who are more power to you, you will never have to have the recipient of a scarf sit fiddling with it and find a boo-boo. My sisters would never look that closely and as they do nothing crafty they love getting a 'homemade' gift and there have been many over the years, many with a little something special painted in, sewn in,knitted in. No one has ever returned a gift because there was a mistake in it. I was going to say I wish I was that obcessive about my work but I'm not. I make things to satisfy my wish to create something useful and beautiful, I love the feeling of finishing a project and the delight when someone unwraps a shawl, yes with a boo-boo, and puts it on right away. Go Jessica-Jean, you have the right idea, we all have to move at the speed of light just to keep even with life, I don't think anyone is going to see a small mistake. lynknits


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

All great advise! Love the videos Jessica-Jean.

*´¨)¸.·´¸.·*´¨) ¸.·*¨)
Thank you! for sharing! 

(¸.·´ (¸.·*


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovinknittin I would try and see what you did wrong and repeat the error at the end (and maybe in the middle depending on how far you have got; or in blocks of each one) so it looks deliberate . But if you can't see what you did and are happy by all means use the galloping horse test.


Sounds good, thank you. :-D


----------



## jacki.reynolds3 (Jun 8, 2011)

That is like using a life line. I will thread a peice of dental floss on a small tapestry needle and run it undet the pettom part of the needle right thru the sts. Then continue knitting. Then if I need to frog, I take out m needle, pull the yarn back and it will stop where the dental floss is. Then I can reinsert the knitting needle following where the dental floss is. It keeps me knowing which way the sts go back onto the needle. Then I can reknit without the nistake and I have'nt lost a st. I do this every 10 rows or so. If I was more experienced, maybe I could space out the life lines further apart.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

It's called a lifeline, Jolly. It's a thread you knit over as you go so that if you have to frog [rip-it, rip-it, rip-it] you will not lose your good work.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

With only 10 rows done, start over. You will always look at the error, if you are like me, and wish you had made it right. I always regret not fixing my mistakes.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

jacki.reynolds3 said:


> That is like using a life line. I will thread a peice of dental floss on a small tapestry needle and run it undet the pettom part of the needle right thru the sts. Then continue knitting. Then if I need to frog, I take out m needle, pull the yarn back and it will stop where the dental floss is. Then I can reinsert the knitting needle following where the dental floss is. It keeps me knowing which way the sts go back onto the needle. Then I can reknit without the nistake and I have'nt lost a st. I do this every 10 rows or so. If I was more experienced, maybe I could space out the life lines further apart.


I'm a firm advocate of the lifeline and I was using a lifeline throughout. :?

I also was following the pattern row by row with a row counter. :? I just cannot figure it out. Unless I read the row counter incorrectly (did not move it), that's all I can think :?:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> DorothyLWM said:
> 
> 
> > Ask4j said:
> ...


----------



## jacie (Sep 23, 2011)

Jessica, I love your idea of the "galloping horse test!! I have a friend who says I have to go back and fix anything I did wrong. I maintain that if it is in a place where it is not ever going to be seen, why waste the time?


----------



## jacie (Sep 23, 2011)

I might also add that I am a fairly new knitter, and sometimes my fixes are disasterous!! I am getting better at fixing, but at first, I ended up ripping out everything anyway, so I didnn't even try to fix!!


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

harmony27 said:


> I'm getting a small headache from all this thinking. I think knitting is like religion: you do what suits you. End of story. In my humble opinion, religion (or spirituality) should be process of searching out the meaning and the goals of one's life. If you choose an established religion, you can also choose adherence to only those beliefs and practices with which you agree. In knitting, also find your comfort level. No one should criticize another's knitting or spirituality.


I'm sorry if you feel I was offensive or trying to question anyone's spirituality. That wouldn't be my job, or right : )

I agree, life should be about learning and searching. I grew up in a family of teachers and ministers, and we would often have wonderful discussions and debates about philisophical ideas and the meaning of things, stating our ideas and listening to others.

We were also taught not to take everything we hear at face value, but to think it through for a truth we could accept.

Somtimes people will hear an idea, and accept it as truth, when they wouldn't if they really analyzed what was said. Case in point: adults and, even worse, children running around calling any President "an idiot" when they've never even met him, so couldn't possibly know, but they heard someone say he was.

That's all I was trying to say. It was a theoretical observation. But I'm sorry if I offended anyone.  Oh, and people can knit any darn way they please. As long as it works for them, you bet!


----------



## Marthasr (Apr 4, 2011)

I LOVE that expression. Never heard it, but will use it now!
I usually just say it is a "unique" scarf, etc.
Martha


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Or just make the same "mistake" at the end of the scarf,
then, even if somebody would notice, it still would look
like that was the way it was supposed to be.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Lovinknittin said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Lovinknittin I would try and see what you did wrong and repeat the error at the end (and maybe in the middle depending on how far you have got; or in blocks of each one) so it looks deliberate . But if you can't see what you did and are happy by all means use the galloping horse test.
> ...


Yes, and maybe you can think of it this way - you have designed a new pattern stitch! I think lots of variations are just that! - an initial mistake that someone looked at and said I like the way that looks!


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you for this advice. I finally learned about safety lines yesterday while I was on this website. That's what I'm going to do, and I am also going to learn how to tink (that's a new word I learned too, also frogging). I downloaded one video for both of them.


jollypolly said:


> So many intelligent opinions and so many people respectful of other opinions than their own! So nice! I can see where trying to be perfect in a craft is admirable and accepting ones imperfections is also admirable. My only thought is that God must like perfection because he made so many perfect things. Yet He is accepting of the human errors in the world otherwise he'd scrap the whole project and begin again
> 
> I read somewhere that if you take a yarn strand(a different color) and use a big sewing needle by going into the stitch holes of the row below the error row, you will not lose the stitches when you rip down to the mistake because they will be on the different color yarn strand. Then pick them off the different color yarn strand onto a double pointed needle and I choose to use a double pointed needle a size or so smaller for this part. Then I knit them onto the correct size needle removing the different color yarn strand. Is this a common way to frog? Perhaps it was already suggested.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

lynknits said:


> Jessica-Jean hit it on the head. I'm not a perfectionist for those of you who are more power to you, you will never have to have the recipient of a scarf sit fiddling with it and find a boo-boo. ... I make things to satisfy my wish to create something useful and beautiful, I love the feeling of finishing a project and the delight when someone unwraps a shawl, yes with a boo-boo, and puts it on right away. lynknits


I agree. I made a pair of socks for my middle daughter, yes, merino wool, and she called me when she got them and said they were the most comfortable socks she ever wore! So I started a 2nd pair for her 10 yr old daughter. I read in a sock book that the cast on should be stretchy so I did a 2 needle long tail cast on. Then after doing a few rows of ribbing, I read more and it said not to use 2 needles, it makes it less stretchy, you should just leave more room between stitches. I can't decide whether to frog and restart. It's not very much and I've restarted after way more, but I don't know if it will really be better. Sigh. I'll think about it later.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> harmony27 said:
> 
> 
> > . No one should criticize another's knitting or spirituality.
> ...


I was not at all offended, just tired. I envy you your background, growing up with people who expressed how they felt. I believe that any religion (other than those that allow violence) is a good thing. as long as people think about it and don't just behave by "rote." I also agree about the president. The president is our representative of the country and to criticize too harshly borders on tyranny. Bush was slammed for his inaction on 911, but if you saw the whole video, he was praising the children and telling them things to keep them calm. I only recently saw it and it gave me a new respect for him. President's not an easy job- I wouldn't want it. Not even Hilary does any more. Basically, I would like to hear more of your opinions, I think you're open and insightful.


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Damaris said:


> Thank you for this advice. I finally learned about safety lines yesterday while I was on this website. That's what I'm going to do, and I am also going to learn how to tink (that's a new word I learned too, also frogging). I downloaded one video for both of them.
> 
> 
> jollypolly said:
> ...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Damaris said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for this advice. I finally learned about safety lines yesterday while I was on this website. That's what I'm going to do, and I am also going to learn how to tink (that's a new word I learned too, also frogging). I downloaded one video for both of them.
> ...


If yr mistooks are starting to bother you, just try to remember that they're still putting erasers on pencils.

I'm making a SIMPLE?? scarf: 
Moss st borders, coupla stockinette sts, more moss st, more stockinette, finish moss again. 
IT'S ONLY 19 STS FOR HEAVEN'S STAKE!! 
I've knit and frogged twice and I STILL had to CROCHET HOOK THREE TIMES this morning to put the stockinette sts in their right places. 

Now, don't you feel better about your complex pattern trouble?


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

There are bunch of extra stretchy cast ons, but most of the time I've just use a regular long tail cast on for ribbed top socks but I do leave a definite space between the stitches. 

For socks on #2 or #3 I leave over an eighth of an inch moving toward 1/4. That seems like a lot, but when you get down a few inches and you stretch out the ribbing you will see how it gets pulled in and works okay. I do that with most things,like shawls and stuff. I leave a space. Larger with thicker yarn. I guess it would pay to make a tiny swatch and see how you feel about the cast on stretching as much as the ribbing or the knitted fabric. 

Just make sure you write on your pattern exactly what you did, so when you go to do the second sock you know for sure. I think I remember, but I don't.


----------



## lcullers (Sep 25, 2011)

I have heard from quilters that this has always been a custom to leave a purposeful mistake to show that you are not perfect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Remember that how the stretchy rib looks is not all that important- it will be stretched on the leg so even it looks too loose on the unstretched top it will look fine on the leg.


----------



## lcullers (Sep 25, 2011)

I, too, love to use sticky notes! It totally simplifies reading the patterns and I can mark off rows without messing up the pattern paper itself. I keep a supply of them with all my knitting totes.


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

lcullers said:


> I have heard from quilters that this has always been a custom to leave a purposeful mistake to show that you are not perfect.


haha Don't get me started again.....


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

DorothyLWM said:


> I agree, life should be about learning and searching. I grew up in a family of teachers and ministers, and we would often have wonderful discussions and debates about philisophical ideas and the meaning of things, stating our ideas and listening to others.
> ...[people] running around calling any President "an idiot" when they've never even met him, so couldn't possibly know, but they heard someone say he was.





> I was not at all offended, just tired. I envy you your background, growing up with people who expressed how they felt. I believe that any religion (other than those that allow violence) is a good thing. as long as people think about it and don't just behave by "rote." I also agree about the president. The president is our representative of the country and to criticize too harshly borders on tyranny. Bush was slammed for his inaction on 911, but if you saw the whole video, he was praising the children and telling them things to keep them calm. I only recently saw it and it gave me a new respect for him. President's not an easy job- I wouldn't want it. Not even Hilary does any more. Basically, I would like to hear more of your opinions, I think you're open and insightful.


Thank you.  I really was a lucky kid. Being trained to listen accurately and see things from more than one angle has improved my life, that's for sure. If I can share that, it's even better - as long as I don't tick someone off while I'm trying to share.  Thank you for understanding my motive.

My daughter and son-in-law had opportunity to actually know President Bush (he was with the President when the towers were hit). Daughter reports that he is actually a very caring (surprisingly so) and a very intelligent man; he really has her respect. His wife, Laura is also a Lovely person. I've met her, and I was in awe of just how lovely and sweet she actually is. ♥


----------



## cindybar (Mar 8, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


I love your message. I'm gonna remember that for sure :lol:


----------



## Damaris (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you for the encouragement! Now I don't feel so bad about making an error on a very simple knitting pattern.



Dsynr said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> > Damaris said:
> ...


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Was it Elizbeth Zimmerman? I heard it too. So the kintted item doesn't look machine made.


----------



## SuzieQ2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Haha, I don't have to purposefully make a mistake in every project!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

lcullers said:


> I have heard from quilters that this has always been a custom to leave a purposeful mistake to show that you are not perfect.


If someone has to leave a purposeful mistake to show that they're not perfect, they must be perfect; otherwise they could just let their natural imperfection take its course, eh?


----------



## SuzieQ2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you were standing still and a person wearing that scarf were to pass in front of you on a galloping horse, would that error show? If so, rip back and fix it. If not, just ignore it and keep on knitting.
> 
> This is called the galloping horse test of knitting.


I love this theory!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Undo 1 stitch at a time and redo with crochet hook
very easy to do


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Damaris said:


> Thank you Jessica-Jean for your advice. I am knitting this for a very special person in my life, and I just wanted it to be perfect. Thank you for helping me to put this into perspective.


I'm willing to bet that the special person in your life will not care or notice your mistake. I'm sure they will think it's perfect and appreciate the time & talent you put into it. Don't stress out over it...life's too short!


----------

